# Brera or Classic



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I went to a Gaggia outlet yesterday so I could have a nose about. I have always shown an interest in the classic but the lady in the shop made me an espresso using the Brera and I found it rather nice.

I'm now a little confused what to do as I had every intention on getting a classic or a Silvia and a half decent grinder but this has now thrown a spanner into the works due to its simplicity and cost.

ideally I'd want to buy new and both machines are roughly the same price, obviously if I went for a classic then I'd need to get a grinder.

Can anyone recommend the brera? And would the quality of the shot be much different from the classic? I know there are several factors that contribute to this but if we we talking using the same beans would I see much of a difference?

Id like to add that I'm a bit of a coffee newb. I have a basic delonghi machine that produces shots that taste like they've been made through a sock. I'm not looking to be a barista, just want a decent espresso each day at a reasonable price.

cheers


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

With the Brera, you get exactly what the machine is set up to do. You can't customise the pressure, temperature, shot length (although you can cut it short) - none of this whatsoever. The Classic will let you do all of these.

If you're looking for a B2C machine, Davecuk recommended the Melitta Cafeo Varianza here, but ultimately, it depends what you're looking for.

My dad has a Brera, and I have to admit I'm not a huge fan -- it seemed to overextract the few beans I put through it (and no grinder adjustment helped it), and the shots were kinda... plain. Ultimately, it depends to what lengths you'll go for a good cup of coffee.

Do you plan to make milk drinks? I'm extremely unimpressed with the steam pressure on the Brera.


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendation.

All im really after is a decent double espresso each morning and the occasional latte/flat white when I fancy it.

Ive always disregarded a b2c machine but I guess all I'm after is a half decent espresso without a faff. However, I like the idea of having the flexibility of a manual machine like the classic.

Theres so much out there it all gets a bit confusing!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Lewbur said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> All im really after is a decent double espresso each morning and the occasional latte/flat white when I fancy it.
> 
> ...


I'd consider a Classic in that instance, one of the older models -- it'll get you started on a budget, though you will also need a good grinder on top.

What's your budget?


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

To be fair I was pretty much set on a Rancilio Silvia/Gaggia Classic with a mignon grinder but then the whole bean to cup option come up and it's confused me.

Ive always been a bit put off buying second hand but if something come along at a decent price that's been looked after then I'd go for it.

i was looking at Bella Barista Silvia and mignon combos but they were about £700 but that's a bit out of my price range I guess.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Lewbur said:


> To be fair I was pretty much set on a Rancilio Silvia/Gaggia Classic with a mignon grinder but then the whole bean to cup option come up and it's confused me.
> 
> Ive always been a bit put off buying second hand but if something come along at a decent price that's been looked after then I'd go for it.
> 
> i was looking at Bella Barista Silvia and mignon combos but they were about £700 but that's a bit out of my price range I guess.


I wouldn't be too worried about buying second-hand, especially if doing so on here. There's a Fracino Cherub up for £350 on here at present, and a Mazzer Major grinder for £250, putting you at £600. The grinder would need a bit of work for home modding, but could get you started, at least.

I had a Mignon until recently and found it a very capable starter grinder. If your preference is to avoid faffing around and just get a drinkable espresso shot, you absolutely can stick to a bean to cup machine -- many of us on here like to fiddle and faff about with new kit, and many like to experiment. You can only really do that with a 'traditional' espresso machine.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

With the automatic machine you are limited in the type of beans you can put in... No dark or flavored beans...

I like the simplicity but I have a taste for dark bean coffee so not an opinion for me...

For those of you who have a Brera how easy is it cleaning it?... Any particular part that is a problem or fails?


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

ChiangMaiKevin said:


> With the automatic machine you are limited in the type of beans you can put in... No dark or flavored beans...
> 
> I like the simplicity but I have a taste for dark bean coffee so not an opinion for me...
> 
> For those of you who have a Brera how easy is it cleaning it?... Any particular part that is a problem or fails?


Cleaning the brew group is as simple as pulling it out, running under hot water, wiping it clean, and greasing the seals.


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for that info.

Im definitely not a tinkerer and not interested in modding in the slightest really. Like I say, a decent espresso is what I'm after.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If you don't want to tinker then you're probably best off looking elsewhere from a Classic or Silvia. Both suffer from temperature stability issues from their mechanical stats & really benefit from having a PID fitted.


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Do you have any recommendations for alternatives?

cheers


----------

